# 100 Mbit/s: Kabel Deutschland geht in die Offensive



## Heiko (18 Februar 2010)

Bei den Internetgeschwindigkeiten geht KDG jetzt endgültig in die Offensive: in ausgewählten Städten und später angeblich fast überall gehts jetzt mit 100 Mbit/s rund: Internet und Telefon Angebote - Kabel Deutschland

Warten wirs mal ab...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: 100 Mbit/s: Kabel Deutschland geht in die Offensive*

Für den Schrott, der da übertragen wird,  ist das mit Kanonen auf Wanzen  geschossen


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: 100 Mbit/s: Kabel Deutschland geht in die Offensive*

Zeigt aber sehr schön den Trend in Sachen "virtueller Schwanzvergleich". Immer dicker ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob man es braucht...


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: 100 Mbit/s: Kabel Deutschland geht in die Offensive*



Heiko schrieb:


> Bei den Internetgeschwindigkeiten geht KDG jetzt endgültig in die Offensive: in ausgewählten Städten und später angeblich fast überall gehts jetzt mit 100 Mbit/s rund: Internet und Telefon Angebote - Kabel Deutschland
> 
> Warten wirs mal ab...


Das gibt es bei wilhelmtel.de in Norderstedt (am Nordrand von Hamburg) und in Teilen von Hamburg schon lange. Mit twinflat 100.000 bieten sie für 39,90 € im Monat 100 MBit/s Downstream und 5 MBit/s Upstream. Telefonie (flat ins deutsche Festnetz) ist auch dabei. Für fast den gleichen Preis bietet die Telekom 6 MBit/s, kann das aber hier nicht liefern. Dafür rennen die mir das Haus ein wg. VDSL. Ich brauche weder 100 MBit/s noch VDSL. 6 MBit/s wären aber gelegentlich - z. B. download von Linux CD/DVD - ganz nett. Es geht aber natürlich auch ohne 

M. Boettcher


----------

